# Weekly Competition 2017-12



## Mike Hughey (Mar 21, 2017)

*We are in the process of trying to update the competition site, so we will not be able to post scrambles there this week. This week, please use this post for all your scrambles. To be safe, it's probably best to use this thread to post all your results as well. We will return to using the website as soon as it is operational again.

Note that Magic and Master Magic have been removed; other changes may occur in future weeks.
*
These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs. Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $10 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F' U'
*2. *U F2 U2 F' R' F R2 U'
*3. *U F' R' F U' F2 U R' F'
*4. *F2 U2 R F' U2 F U2
*5. *U2 F2 U R' U2 R F' U'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B D2 F R2 F2 L' U' B' R' U2
*2. *R B L U' R2 D' B R2 U2 R D F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2
*3. *B D2 B' D2 R2 B D2 B2 R2 U2 F L' F' U' B' L2 D2 U' B L' F
*4. *B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D L F2 D2 U' R B' R' D2 F L2
*5. *R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L R' U' L' U' B L' R2 D' R2 U2 R

*4x4x4
1. *R' D Rw2 Uw' U' B Uw' F D Fw2 Rw D' U' L' R' Uw2 F Uw2 B2 F' Uw Rw2 D B Rw2 D' L Uw R' B2 F2 D2 F' R2 B Fw2 F U2 Rw' F2
*2. *D Uw' F' D' U' F' Rw' D' R2 F2 D L2 D' Fw F L' B' Uw2 B F' R B L' Rw' U' B' F2 Uw2 U2 F Rw' F' L D B' Fw Uw' L2 D' L'
*3. *L2 D Uw2 B D U' R2 Uw2 U2 F Rw Uw2 U2 Fw2 R2 B' Uw Rw D2 B' F2 R Uw2 B' F2 L D U2 B2 F2 R2 B Fw2 F2 Uw2 F2 Uw2 U2 B2 Fw
*4. *B D Fw2 Rw' D L2 Uw B2 R2 B F Uw L' R U2 B' Uw2 L2 Fw2 Rw' R' B2 R Fw' R' D2 U B' Fw' F' Rw Fw L' B' Uw' Fw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 F'
*5. *Fw' U F2 R2 Fw' L Rw' R2 D2 Rw' Uw' B U' Rw D' U2 F' Uw2 B' F' D' B' D B' Rw' D2 Uw B2 Uw Fw D' Uw2 L' D Uw2 R' D2 Rw Fw2 R2

*5x5x5
1. *L2 U2 R2 Uw' Fw2 Rw2 Uw2 U' L B2 F' Rw' F2 L2 Bw Uw' R2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 L B2 Bw' Dw' Rw B' Rw2 R' D Lw' D2 Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Lw Rw2 Bw Lw' U' R' D2 L' Uw Rw2 D' F2 D2 Dw' Fw' Rw R2 F2 Dw2 B Bw' Lw' U2 Lw2 B'
*2. *R2 Bw U2 B2 Bw Dw Lw2 Uw Lw Fw2 F L2 Bw' U' Bw' Fw' U' Bw' D2 U' Lw Rw' D U Fw2 F' Uw' U' R D U B' R2 B R Uw2 B Rw2 Bw F Uw' Bw2 U Lw2 R B Bw2 L2 Rw Bw' Rw' D Dw2 L2 Rw Dw U' Fw2 Uw2 L
*3. *B2 Fw F' Lw2 R Dw' Lw2 Dw' U L Uw L Lw' B Uw Lw' R D Dw' U2 B2 Fw Rw R' Uw B Uw2 R' Bw' D2 B Fw2 L' Lw' B' Lw Dw2 Bw' D' B' Fw Lw' Bw L' B Fw2 F' D2 Bw L2 Bw Fw2 L2 Rw' R' B D Uw Fw2 Lw2
*4. *Uw' U Lw' Bw2 U' B D2 Dw B' D2 Dw2 Bw' Lw Dw' Bw2 Fw2 D2 U F2 Lw' Uw U2 B F2 D' Lw F D2 U2 R' U Fw' Dw2 Lw2 U' F' Lw2 Bw' D B Fw2 D U2 L' Lw2 Uw' Fw L' D Uw U2 Bw Fw' D2 Bw' Fw' Lw' R' Fw2 R
*5. *Uw B' Lw2 B Fw' L2 Lw' Rw B2 Fw Uw' R2 B F2 L' Dw B L' B' Lw2 Dw' Fw' R2 B' Bw L Bw2 Rw' R Fw' D Bw2 F' D2 Bw Dw2 Uw2 L' Uw L Bw' Fw2 Lw2 Rw' F2 U' B' Dw' Uw R2 F' D Uw2 U2 R2 F' R Uw' Lw Bw2

*6x6x6
1. *3F 3U L2 D2 2L' 2B2 2D 3F' 3R R2 3F' 2R' 3F 3R 3U 2U L' 2R2 3U' 2R2 R' 3U2 2U' R' B 3U2 2U 3F2 2U' 2L2 F L D2 2L 2R' R' B' 3F' 2R' 3U 2U 2B2 3F' D' 2F2 R2 2U' R D 2L2 2U F L' 2L 2F' R' 2B2 3F 2F2 D 2D 3F' L2 2L' 3R' R2 2D2 R D2 U
*2. *F2 3U2 2F2 2L D 3R 3U 2U' 2R2 3F' 2U2 B2 2B 3R' U2 2B 3U 2U' 3F 2F' D2 2F' 2R 2F' R' F2 2U L2 2R2 F2 D' 2R D' 2U' 2B' 3R' 2B2 2F' D2 2D' 2R2 D 2D' 3R' R' 2D2 U' 2F 2D2 2F D 2L' 3R2 2F2 3R' U L2 2L' B' 2U2 B' 2F' L F' 2R 3U 2U F' 3R' R2
*3. *2D' 2U2 3F F D U2 2B F2 U2 2L' 2D 3U 2L' 3U2 2R 2U2 3R R D2 2R U L 2L 3F 2F F2 2U' U 2F D2 2D2 U B2 2U2 2L 2R2 R B2 2F2 3R' 2F' R2 2D 3F R2 B' 3R B 2B 3F2 3R D 2D2 R' 2B' L' 2L 3R' 2R' R2 2B2 L 2F2 D2 2B' 3U' R 2D2 U2 3R2
*4. *3U' 2F L2 B2 D2 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 3R' 3F2 2F' 2U 2R2 2D2 2L' 2D' L2 R2 D2 F D 2R R D' 2L R2 2B' L 2R 2D' 2L' 2F 2L2 2B2 F2 3R' F' 3U' 3R 2U 3R 2R R2 3U U' F' D2 B2 3F' D2 3U' 2U2 R U 2L2 2R 3F' 3U2 B 2D 2F' 2R 2U2 3R' 3U B2 3F 2F2 U
*5. *2D' 3R' 2U2 L R2 3U 2F U2 3R2 2B 2L B 2B' 2R2 2B' 2F2 3U 3R' D' 3U2 2U U' 2B' 2D B2 2D2 3F' 2F U' 3R2 D 2U' F 2D2 2B' 2F 2L' F 3R' D 2L2 U2 L 2R2 R2 U' 3F' 2U' B' D2 2F2 2D' 3F2 2U' 2B' 2F' D' 2L R 3U F 3R' 2D 3U F 2D2 3F' 2R' U2 L2

*7x7x7
1. *3U2 2U' L2 2R' D L2 3B 3R' 3B 3R 2U' B2 D 3B 3U 2U' 3L2 3R2 3B' 2F' 3R' D' 2D2 3D 2B 3B' D 3U 2F 3L D' 3D 2F2 2R2 D2 2L 3F2 3U2 L2 2R2 R' 2D2 3B' 2D2 3D2 3U U 3F' 3D 3F' L' B L 3R 2R' 3F2 2U B 2B 3D' 3B2 2L2 3F F 2D2 2B 2L R2 2B2 3D2 2F2 F2 D 2U' 2L F' D2 3R2 2U2 3F 2L' 3B2 D 2D' U2 3F2 D2 3D 2B2 L 2B2 3B' 3L 3R 2B2 2U2 2B 3D' 3F2 2F'
*2. *3L2 3D' 2R2 3U U2 R2 2B 2F2 2U 2L D' 3F 2D 2B2 3U2 2B' 3D 3U2 2B2 3R 2R B L 2R 3B' 3F' 2D B2 3F' 2F' 2L2 3F2 3U U2 2L' R2 3F R 3B2 3L 2U R' D' F' 3U2 3F' 3U2 B 3R2 3D2 3L R' 2B' L2 2U' 3F' D' 2D L2 F' 3L 2F2 2U 2B 3D' 2R 3D2 2B 3B L F 2U2 3R2 D2 2U B 2F 3D' 3R2 B 3R2 2B2 3D L' 2L2 3U L' 2L 3R 2D' 3R' 2R 2B' 2U L 3L 2B' 2F2 2R F
*3. *3U L R' F2 2D' 3D' 3U2 B' 2L' 2B2 F2 2R' B' D2 L' D2 2U' 3F' 3L2 3D2 L 2R F 3D 2U2 3B2 2D' 3D' 3U2 3F' 3D2 3L2 2B 3B' 2F 2R2 2D' F U 3B 3F F2 2D 2R' 2D 2U' 3F' 2F2 F' 3R' D2 2D' 3D2 3R2 2R 3F 3L' 2D2 3D U' 2B R' 2B 3B' 3D2 2B' 3U' 2L' 2R2 3B2 3R2 D 2F U' F2 3L2 2B2 3D2 3U' 2U' U' F L R2 2D2 3B2 L2 3R' 2D2 2U U F 3L 2B 2R 2B2 3F 2D' F2 3U'
*4. *3D2 2F2 R2 2D2 3U U 3L 2R 3D 2U' 3L2 3F' 2F' 2U' 3L2 2R' 3U B2 2R2 2D 3U' 3F' L U' 3R B2 2L2 2B 3B 3U2 U2 L' 3F' 2F' L 2F' 3D 3R' U 2L2 2U' 3B' 2R' B D2 U2 3F 3D' 3F' 2R 3F2 2U 3L2 R2 3U' 2R2 3D2 F' U' 3L D 2D2 3U' 2U' 2B2 2D' F L' 2L 2D 3U2 F2 D' 2U2 U2 R2 B F' 3R2 2D 2U' 2L2 U' L2 3R R2 2B' D' U2 R' F 3D' 2U2 2B F2 L' 3D2 3U' U' 3R'
*5. *3R R2 3U' 2U2 2L2 B2 2B' 3F D' 2D2 2F2 3R' 2D 3U 2B 2U 2B' 3B2 2L 3B2 3F' 2D 3D F' 3R' 2U2 3F' 3U' 3R2 D 3L 3B' 3L' 2B2 L' R' D2 B 3D 2B' 2R2 2F' F' L 2B 2F 3L2 3R B' 3B' D2 B 3B 2F2 L 2F2 3R2 B 2F 3R' R' 2B' 3F' 3D 3L 2R' R' 3B F2 2D' 3D2 2U2 B 3L' 3R 2R2 B 2L2 2R' 3F2 3R 2D 2R 2B' L U' B' U2 3L' 2U' L 2R' 2U2 2B' 3F2 2U' L' 3L' R' 2D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U' R' F R2 U' R'
*2. *U2 F2 U' R2 U' R' F U
*3. *U F2 R2 F U' R2 U' R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' B2 D2 F D' F2 U R B2 D U'
*2. *U F' R' F2 L F2 U' B2 R F' R2 U2 F' R2 L2 F' D2 B D2 B
*3. *R2 B2 D' F' B' U2 R L' F' L F2 R2 L2 F2 U F2 D2 R2 L2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R2 B' Fw' F2 Rw2 Fw' R' F2 D2 F2 L' R F2 U2 Rw U' R2 Fw Rw' D2 U Fw2 F Uw U2 Fw L' Rw2 B' L D2 Fw' L' B' R' Fw2 F Uw' F Uw2
*2. *B2 L' D' F Rw B U2 Rw B2 Uw' U B2 Fw' L2 Uw2 L2 U' B' L' Fw Rw2 B' L' R2 F2 Rw R2 Fw' F Rw D2 L R D' Rw2 D Fw' L Rw2 Fw2
*3. *F D2 Uw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' L' B Fw' D' U' B' D2 Uw' U2 Rw' Fw' Uw2 Fw U L2 Fw' U' Fw' R' F' D Uw L F L2 D2 Rw2 D' R Fw' R2 F Rw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Lw' Uw U Bw' Fw' D Bw' F2 R2 Dw Fw2 F2 Uw' Rw' Dw' Bw Fw F2 Lw' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 F Lw' R2 U' Fw Rw2 Fw Lw D2 R Bw' Dw' B Dw' Uw B Fw2 F' D' Bw R B D2 Dw' Uw2 B Fw' Lw U' R2 D2 Lw' Rw B2 Rw Bw D2 F'
*2. *L2 Lw' R' B' Dw2 L F L Lw2 Rw' U Bw' U' F' Uw R2 U Rw2 B2 D U R Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Lw Dw' Uw' F Lw Dw B Dw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Bw2 D' Dw2 R' D2 L2 Uw U2 Rw' F D' Uw U B2 Bw Fw' R' B2 Fw' Uw R U' Bw Fw
*3. *D2 Lw2 R Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 B' R2 B2 F' R Dw L2 R Fw' Dw2 R D Rw2 Dw U2 Rw2 R' Uw' B' Dw2 Uw U B2 Fw L' D2 Dw2 Uw F' D2 Uw L R2 F' U L Dw' B2 Fw2 F2 R' B' Rw' R2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Dw Uw' Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R2 3U2 F' 2L B 2L2 R' 3U 2U2 2L' 2D' 3U' B 3U 3F2 D' 2D2 2U 3F2 2L' 2R' R2 U' B2 D U' F2 D2 2F 2U' 3R 2D2 L' 3R D2 R 2B 2F U F' L' 2D' 3R D2 F' 3R 2F R' 3U2 L 2F2 F 2R' B2 D' 2D2 3U' U2 B' 3F2 F U' 3R' 2D2 2B 3U 2R' 2F2 L2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *U2 R 2U2 3B' F2 D' 3F' D' 2L D2 2B2 3D B L 3D2 3F2 3U' B2 3U 2L2 3L 3B' 3L2 B2 2F' 3L2 3D' 3F' 2L 3U2 3F F 2R' R 3F F2 2R 2F' 3L2 2U U 3B2 L 3F' 2L2 3R F' 2L2 F' D2 2R2 U' B 2B D' 2U 3F 3R2 2D B2 3R2 3B2 2U2 3F' D2 2U2 3R2 D' 2D2 3D' 2B2 2L2 B' 3R 2R' R' 2D2 2R F 3R' 2U' 3L 2R2 R2 U' 2F 2R2 U 2B2 3B D F2 2U2 2B2 3D 2R 3D L2 3L' 3U

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U R2 F2 D L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R' U B F2 R2 D' B U' F
*2. *F2 U' L2 R2 U' R2 D2 F2 L2 U L' D B' D U' B R' B F L
*3. *F2 U R2 D' R2 U R2 B2 U B2 F' D F' U B' L' B' D2 L' U2
*4. *L2 U' F2 U' L2 B2 U2 B2 F2 R2 D2 F' R' B' F2 R2 B' U B U R
*5. *D L F2 U2 F R' D R2 B' D L2 U2 R2 D' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U
*6. *F' B L D2 R' B L2 U' R' F2 B2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 D2 R2 L2
*7. *D2 B2 L' F2 D2 L' F2 L2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L R' B R2 B' R B2
*8. *D' U R2 D' B2 F2 D2 F2 U L' U2 R' B R B2 F U F
*9. *R' B L' F' B2 U2 B R2 U D2 F L2 F R2 F B' U2 L2 U2 B
*10. *F2 D' F2 D' F2 U B2 F2 R2 D2 B2 L' U2 R2 U F' L B' R U' L
*11. *U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 L' F2 D2 L2 R U2 B' L B' U' L' F D' U2 R F
*12. *U' F' L U' R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L U' R2 L2 D R2 F2 U' D2 F2 R2 U2
*13. *R2 D' U R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R2 U' L B D' L2 R' D L2 F D' R
*14. *F2 U' L2 B2 F2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 D L U2 R2 F' L R U' B R F'
*15. *D2 R2 F' R2 F U2 R2 F U2 F U2 L D' F2 D2 L2 F' R B' U'
*16. *D F U R2 F B' D' L U D2 F U2 F' B U2 R2 F2 B' L2
*17. *F' L2 F' D2 B2 R2 F' L2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 F' D' B' D' F' L R F2
*18. *L U' D' R' D2 L2 D B R2 F' D B2 D' R2 L2 U B2 L2 D' F2 U2
*19. *B2 D2 L2 B2 D L2 D' R2 B2 U' L2 F' D L2 U2 F R' U' R' D
*20. *L2 D2 B R2 B U2 F2 D2 F' D2 B D' U L' B D' U L' U R' U2
*21. *R F R B L U R U D' L' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 U R2 U2
*22. *U2 F B' D' B' L2 B2 L' F' U2 L' F2 R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 R' F2 L'
*23. *B L2 B' L2 F2 U2 L2 U2 L2 F' D2 L D' F D2 R' F2 D' F2 R
*24. *B2 F2 L2 U L2 D' B2 U' L2 B2 U2 R D2 B' D2 R D' B2 R' B R
*25. *L2 D2 L2 R2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 D F2 R' D2 U R2 F2 L' B L' B2
*26. *R2 B2 U2 R2 B2 U' B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R D' F R' U' L' D' R2 B R'
*27. *R2 B2 R2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 D2 F U F D2 R2 U' R' U' F2 L' U2
*28. *U2 R F2 L D2 U2 R D2 L D2 F D2 B2 D F' R F L' U F'
*29. *R2 B F2 D2 U2 L2 F' D2 B2 L2 R2 D L' U' L2 R U L2 B L' F
*30. *F2 R B2 L D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 D B L B U F' R U2 R2 U'
*31. *L B R' B R2 D2 L2 U D2 B L2 D' L2 U R2 U2 B2 U' B2 U L2
*32. *U2 B2 D' L2 D R2 D B2 U2 R2 B2 R B D2 U F' D2 L2 U B'
*33. *R2 F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 L' R2 B2 R U' L' F' D B L R' B' U' R
*34. *L2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 U2 R2 F' U2 F2 R B2 F L F' U' R2 B L U2
*35. *F2 L2 D F2 L2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 R2 F' R2 U2 B D' F' U' R B' R2
*36. *U2 R2 B2 U2 B L2 F' L2 F' D2 F D' L R' U2 R B F2 U F2
*37. *B2 D' R2 D' U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U R2 B D2 U' B2 R2 B' L F' D' U
*38. *U2 R' F2 U2 B2 U2 R' D2 F2 L2 F D' R B R2 U F' D' R2 F' R
*39. *R2 D2 R2 B R2 D2 B F2 L2 F D' B' L D R2 U' R B2 R2 D
*40. *B' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L2 F' D2 F' L2 U' F2 D L2 B2 L' R F' R2 U
*41*. D' U2 L' R F B' R B' D' B F U' F2 B2 D U F2 R U L' F R2 D B L
*42*. L B F' U2 L2 D' F' B' U2 D2 R2 B' D2 B R2 B F2 L B2 D2 L U' B D2 F2
*43*. L F2 R' U F' L' U' B U' L R U' D' R' D R' F B' D B2 L U2 R B' L'
*44*. U2 R F' B' D' R' L F2 B' L2 U' F' R' D B' D' L' D2 F' U' L' F U L' F2
*45*. F U2 L B2 L2 D2 R' D' F D2 L2 U2 D' R2 L2 F B D2 F2 U F R D' U R2
*46.* D2 B' D2 R2 B2 D' L' B2 R' U' D F' L U B R' F' U2 B2 L2 R2 B U' L R2
*47.* L' D F' R' L U D2 R L2 F2 L2 U' B U' D' B' U R F' L' U' F' B R2 B2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 F2 L2 B2 U2 R F2 D2 L2 D2 R B' F2 R' F R' D' B2 U' R' B
*2. *F2 B' L U L2 U2 D' L B' D L2 U R2 B2 L2 U R2 U B2 D
*3. *F' R D' F2 U' R U F2 U' R U2 R2 U2 B' R2 U2 F' L2 B' U2 B'
*4. *U' B2 D' B2 F2 D' F2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L D2 F D' F' D' F2 D' R
*5. *U' F2 D' R2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 L2 U2 R' F' D' L R U2 F' L2 D2 L

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F R2 B U2 F2 R U' F2 B' U2 D' R2 D2 R2 B2 D B2 L2 U'
*2. *F2 U2 B U2 R2 B2 F' U2 B' R2 F2 U B2 R' B' F' U2 L' D2 F' R2
*3. *F2 U F2 D' B2 D B2 U L2 B2 D2 R B2 R B' D R' D' L' B' D2
*4. *U2 R2 B2 F L2 F R2 D2 L2 D2 R2 D' F L' B2 L2 U' B' L D U2
*5. *R F' R2 F B2 R2 L2 B' D L' D2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 D' L2 B2 D' L2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *R2 D U2 B2 D' F2 L2 F2 D R2 F' U2 B' L' B' D B' R' D U F'
*2. *D' B2 F2 U F2 D' F2 R2 D' L2 D2 B U2 L' F' U' R U2 R2 U2 F
*3. *F' U2 R2 F2 L2 F R2 F D2 B2 L2 R' U2 R2 D F' U B D' L2 U'
*4. *D L2 B2 D' B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D2 U L B2 L2 F' L' R2 B2 D' F2 U'
*5. *B2 R2 F L2 U2 R2 U2 B' L2 R2 B' D' L' F' L2 U R2 B2 D L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L D U R' F D B U2 F2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U2 R F2 R2 U' R' F R2 F U'
*3. *U F' R D' R L2 D R U' F R2 B2 D2 R2 B' L2 D2 R2 U2
*4. *F2 D2 F' R2 D Uw2 U' L U Rw' B2 Rw' D2 Uw B2 Rw2 Fw L2 F Uw' L2 D2 U F Rw D' Uw' F D' L' U' Rw2 D2 B2 Fw F U2 Fw2 D2 R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R U R' F R U' F
*3. *R2 U2 B L2 B R2 F L2 D2 B' F2 R B2 U' L' D L B' D B' U2
*4. *Rw R F Rw' B F' Uw2 Rw2 U Rw' U' B2 Fw2 F' Rw R' F L2 U2 R' F D2 B2 U Fw U' B' Rw2 U2 L2 Rw' U' B2 Fw D' F' R' Uw U' B2
*5. *B' Fw2 Uw' Rw R' Bw2 U R2 D' Uw' B' Rw' Fw' Dw B L Lw2 D2 Dw' Uw2 B U Fw' F' Lw' F' L' Fw Uw2 Lw Bw2 Uw R2 Bw2 Fw2 R' U2 Rw' D2 Bw Lw Uw U2 B Bw2 Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw R2 Fw' Rw U R2 B2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 relay:
2:* F2 U2 R2 U' R F2 U R2 U2 R'
*3:* F2 B U' R' D F2 U R B R' B2 L2 B2 U2 F2 D2 L' F2 R' F2
*4:* R F R' Uw' U F' Fw U Uw2 L U' F' D' Rw' F2 U Rw2 Uw L F2 Fw L' R Fw D B' U' Uw2 Fw' R' Fw2 R Uw2 Rw L Fw2 B2 Rw F2 L
*5:* Lw' D' F2 Dw2 B' Lw Uw2 L Uw D U2 B2 U' Bw F2 R' Lw2 B F2 R Bw Fw2 U2 Rw2 Fw' R Bw2 F' Dw L' R2 F' R F' Bw' B' R Rw Lw2 F Dw' L Uw U' D F2 L2 U2 F D2 Fw' Uw2 D2 Lw' R' Rw B' R' Fw U'
*6:* F 3R' 2B2 2R' 2L2 3R' 3F B2 2L F2 D 2L' 3F' 2D U 2R2 2D2 U' 2B' 3U2 2F L2 3U2 2L2 3R2 2B2 2F' F 2D2 F2 2D2 2F2 3F2 3U' 2B F' 2L 3R 2F' U2 B2 D R' 2F U2 2R2 B2 2D F 2R 2F 3F R 2R2 2B2 L2 2B2 F 2D 3F 3R2 U2 2F' L2 B 3U' 2F B' L' 2F' 2R2 F' 2F L' 2B2 B 2R2 D L' 2L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 + 6x6x6 + 7x7x7 relay:
2:* R2 F2 U' R F2 R' F U2 F U'
*3:* F2 D' U2 B2 D' L2 D2 R2 U R2 B' U2 F R U' B' L' F L D' U'
*4:* U Uw2 Fw' F' R' U Rw2 B2 D' R U2 Rw B' D' U Uw Fw U' Uw' Rw2 D' Rw R Fw' R' Uw D' L D R D2 F B2 Uw2 U Fw' Uw2 Fw2 F2 U
*5:* Uw2 L2 B2 Uw' R2 F Fw' Lw2 F' Dw B2 L2 Rw2 Bw Dw' Lw R2 Bw2 Dw Rw2 R U' Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 D Dw' Lw2 Bw2 L2 U2 R Bw2 U F Bw U' Lw2 D' F' Rw' Fw2 U Dw Rw Fw' D2 B2 Uw U D2 Bw' L' F' Rw2 R2 Bw' B Rw' L'
*6:* F 3F' 2L2 R 2R' U' 2D L 2L2 2R D' L2 F' 3F2 3R' 2U 2F2 2D2 2B2 3R F2 D B' 3F2 2D2 L F2 R' U 3U' F 3F' U' F' 2F' B2 2R2 3F 2U2 L2 2R' 3U2 R' 3F2 2R2 3F' R 2L2 3U2 D' 3F2 2R 2D2 U' L2 2D2 2B 2U2 R2 L 2L2 2B2 F2 U2 2U 2B F' 2F2 3R D2 R2 2D2 2U' F 2L2 D2 2R2 3R' 2D' 3U'
*7:* 2U2 F2 D R' 2F2 D' L2 2D2 B' 3D' 2B2 2F' D 2F' 2R' U2 2D L2 2F 3B 3D D 3F' 3B' 3U' 2D' F' 3B' 3L2 3D B' 3R' L 3B2 3R2 2L2 3B 2D' D' 2B B D' 2L2 3R 2D2 U 2R2 3D D 3R' R2 U2 R F2 D2 3U' 3L 2B2 F 3B' 2R' U' 3R2 3L' 2B' 3R2 U 2F' F 3U2 2D R 2U2 2D' 2R' R' D2 3F 2R 2B R' 3U2 F2 3R' 2F' 2D2 2R' 2D 2F 3R 2D' F2 2B U2 3U 3L 3B' 3F2 U2 D'

*Mini Guildford
2:* R2 U' R' U' R2 F2 R' U' R'
*3:* R2 F2 L2 D' L2 D R2 B2 R2 F2 L' U2 L D U2 B' R U L' D R2
*4:* Uw2 Rw' F2 B U' Fw2 L2 B2 D' B Uw' B F2 L2 D B' Uw' Rw2 U' Uw' F' R2 B F2 R2 Fw2 B2 R' L' Rw2 U' F2 Fw D' R' Uw D2 L' Uw2 Rw'
*5:* L' Uw2 L' B2 F2 Dw R2 Dw' Uw2 F' R' F R' B Rw' Lw' Bw F B' U B F Dw2 Bw D' B' F2 D B F D2 F Rw2 R Lw2 D2 Bw' L' Uw2 B2 Dw2 Rw' D Rw' Dw2 R2 Rw Fw U' R F2 B' Fw' D2 Rw2 Lw' R' L' Dw' Uw2
*OH:* D2 R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 R2 D F2 D2 B' U L R2 D B' U R F' L2
*Clock:* UR2- DR1+ DL3- UL3+ U1- R5+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U5+ R1- D1+ L4+ ALL4- DR UL 
*Mega:* R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*Pyra:* R' B U R' U' B L R' l' r' b u
*Skewb:* R B L R' U' L' B L'
*Square-1:* (1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (-2, -5) / (2, -4) / (6, -3) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, -5) / (3, 0) / (6, -2) / (5, 0) / (0, -2)

*Clock:*
1. UR5+ DR5- DL2+ UL0+ U4- R2- D5+ L0+ ALL1+ y2 U3- R5- D3+ L6+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
2. UR3- DR0+ DL6+ UL6+ U6+ R4- D6+ L5+ ALL1+ y2 U1+ R1- D5+ L3+ ALL5+ UR
3. UR6+ DR1+ DL1+ UL3+ U3+ R4+ D3+ L4+ ALL2+ y2 U3+ R0+ D5+ L3+ ALL2- DR DL UL
4. UR5- DR6+ DL4- UL2- U3- R0+ D4+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R1- D5- L1+ ALL3+ UR
5. UR5- DR2- DL1- UL1+ U6+ R4+ D3- L5- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R1- D3- L4- ALL0+
*Kilominx:
1*
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U'
*2*
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U 
*3*
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4*
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5* 
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'



*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U B' L R' L R' B' l r
*2. *L U L R U' B' U' R' l' b u
*3. *R' B L' U R B R U' l r b'
*4. *U L' R' U' B' R' B R' L' l r' b
*5. *U' R' L B L B' U R' l r b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) /
*2. *(-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-5, 2)
*3. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) /
*5. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -1)

*Skewb
1. *L' D' L' R D R' D U' R' D' U'
*2. *U' D R' U L' U' L D' R' D' U'
*3. *R U L D R' L' U D U' D' U'
*4. *U R' U' D' L R D' R U' D' U'
*5. *L D' U' R L U' D' L U' D' U'


----------



## Lili Martin (Mar 21, 2017)

2x2 : (13.31), 11.40, (9.13), 9.62, 9.30 = 10.11
3x3 : (43.43), (29.83), 39.08, 35.04, 37.06 = 37.06
4x4 : (3:27.89), 2:13.60, 2:40.78,2:11.46, (2:00.07) = 2:21.95
5x5 : 4:36.68, (5:08.11), (3:55.03),4:36.33, 3:55.75 = 4:22.92
6x6 : (10:40.36), 9:05.76, 9:28.54,8:51.89, (8:47.37) = 9:08.73
2-4 relay : 3:40.40
2-5 relay : 8:00.24
2-6 relay : 17:05.71
kilominx : 1:40.63, 1:50.43, (2:12.35), (1:38.62), 1:41.93 = 1:44.33
skewb : 10.83, 13.37, (22.01), 16.87, (7.27) = 13.69


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 21, 2017)

2x2 : 4.20, (6.71), 4.74, (3.78), 4.20 = 4.38
3x3 : (14.68), 14.11, (13.34), 13.74, 14.26 = 14.04
4x4 : 53.16, 52.63, (46.26), (53.19), 48.71 = 51.50
5x5 : 1:39.67, 1:36.80, (1:53.01),1:42.40, (1:26.62) = 1:39.62
6x6 : 2:45.40, 2:40.43, (2:38.70), 2:53.24, (2:54.70) = 2:46.36
7x7 : (3:55.69), 3:56.82, (4:11.33),4:04.33, 4:03.14 = 4:01.43
2 BLD : 40.34, DNF, 49.15 = 40.34
3 BLD : 2:53.63, DNF, 2:29.39 = 2:29.39
OH : 41.57, 36.14, 37.25, (28.16), (43.80) = 38.32
MTS : 43.04, (37.60), 40.44, 49.31, (52.70) = 44.26
2-4 relay : 1:10.19
2-5 relay : 3:04.90
2-6 relay : 5:55.84
2-7 relay : 9:23.75
Mini Guildford : 6:22.15
Clock : 18.23, (21.50), 17.61, 19.58, (15.85) = 18.47
Kilominx : 45.54, (46.97), 46.23, (30.73), 37.35 = 43.04
Megaminx : (1:36.08), (1:27.35), 1:30.21, 1:35.98, 1:32.26 = 1:32.82
Pyraminx : 6.09, 5.72, 5.64, (4.74), (8.57) = 5.82
Square-1 : 28.23, (29.05), (23.79), 24.94, 23.80 = 25.66
Skewb : 7.70, 10.60, (6.69), (10.74), 6.91 = 8.40


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 21, 2017)

2BLD: *22.35* [7.96], 36.09[19.64], 35.08[13.91]
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF    // don't know when that happened last
4BLD: 6:57.36 [3:50], *6:22.85* [3:38], 7:17.41 [4:22]
5BLD: *15:26.40 *[9:56], DNF [13:21/8:05], DNF [14:40/8:07] close
7BLD: DNF [63:30] not so good
Multi: 8/12 in 56:03 [42:20] ; I thought it was much better. Easy memory.

2x2: 13.37, 15.52, 11.10, 15.04, 19.95
3x3: 52.15, 40.61, 46.68, 32.20, 38.12 // almost forgotten how to solve one
4x4: 7:25.72, DNF, 6:33.15, DNF, 5:34.79 // bld
5x5: 3:55.59, 3:40.98, 3:44.95, 3:52.37,4:04.21
6x6: 7:33.97, 9:07.23, DNF major pop, 9:36.30 (old bad cube)
7x7: 15:14, 11:42, 13:52, 12:26, 13:49 (almost 11, 12, 13, 14, 15)

2-4: 3:07.30
2-5: 7:57.50
Skewb: 26.20, 23.08, 24.52, 44.25, 16.63


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 21, 2017)

*222*: (4.12), 7.46, 6.15, 6.70, (8.35) = *6.77
333*: 17.89, 18.53, (28.67), 16.51, (16.03) = *17.65
444*: (55.42), 58.91, 1:08.00, 58.99, (1:10.35) = *1:01.97* // OLL | OLL+adj | OLL+adj | opp | no parity but messed up on centres
*555*: (2:00.31), (2:26.61), 2:24.73, 2:17.33, 2:22.75 = *2:21.61* // single PB
*777*: 7:03.66, (7:36.43), 7:27.35, 7:29.96, (6:50.37) = *7:20.33
2BLD*: DNF(1:13.00), 2:09.51, *1:15.78
3BLD*: DNF(6:15.70)[3c3e], *4:32.96*, DNF(4:05.46)[2e] // finally one non-DNF!
*OH*: 39.87, (24.49), 29.19, 29.07, (40.01) = *32.72
Feet*: (2:48.25), (DNF(3:06.84)), 3:21.02, 4:13.48, 3:26.78 = *3:40.43* // exceeded 17 seconds inspection on the second solve
*2-3-4 relay*: *1:32.98
2-3-4-5 relay*: *4:17.36
Megaminx*: (3:44.68), 4:02.37+, (4:45.33), 3:49.01, 4:28.71 = *4:06.70
Sq-1*: (1:24.13), (49.63), 58.45, 57.93, 59.17 = *58.52* // forgot all my squan algs lol
*FMC*: *32*


Spoiler: FMC



Two completely different 32-move solutions, heh.

R' D R L F2 R U' B L D' L D L' R F D F' D' R' B D B' D B D2 B' D2 L' D' B' L' B

R' D R L F2 R U' B // 223 (8/8)
(B' L B D L) // pseudoF2L-1 (5/13)
L D' L D L' // F2L (5/18)
R F D F' D' R' // fruruf (6/24)
B D B' D B D2 B' D2 // Sune (8/32)

F' L' R' U' R D2 R' U R D2 U' B' R' F2 L2 U2 R' U' L U R' U' L' D B2 L' U2 L' U2 L' U2 L

F' L' # U' B' // EO (4/4)
R' F2 L2 U2 R2 @ D // 222 (6/10)
U' B2 L' U2 L' // another 222 (5/15)
U2 L' U2 L // edges; ab6c (4/19)
@ = [R, U' L U] // corner 3-cycle (8-3/24)
# = [R' U' R, D2] // corner 3-cycle (8/32)

Ran out of time (~57 minutes) after looking for insertions for this second skeleton.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 21, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 41.88, (DNF), 31.05, 30.11, (28.81+) = *34.35

3x3x3 OH*: 1:07.49, 59.27, (58.00), 1:00.09, (1:18.66) = *1:02.29

4x4x4*: 1:48.82, (1:54.48), 1:51.85, (1:36.74), 1:42.77 = *1:47.82

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:31.00*; 12.93, 29.02, 1:49.04

*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *23:59.77*; 12.89, 28.22, 1:46.15, 3:22.05, 6:43.07, 11:27.37

*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *DNF(13:07.90)*; DNF(16.80), 36.08, 1:54.89, 3:27.43, 6:53.68 That was a great 6x6 solve until I stopped the timer, and for the record: *2x2 IS THE WORST!* Off by a T-perm on the bottom that I didn't notice until about 5 minutes later.

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:10.99*; 20.05, 31.67, 2:00.76, 3:18.49 - Could have gotten sub-6:00 with either a decent 2x2 or a decent 4x4 solve. Or an better-than-average 5x5 solve.

*7x7x7*: (11:39.40), 11:35.71, 10:58.51, 10:51.23, (10:13.01) = *11:08.49 *PB Ao5

*Megaminx*: 3:56.49, 4:06.56, 3:35.68, (3:27.55+), (4:16.51) = *3:52.91*


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 21, 2017)

*2x2 ao5: 10.73*

Time List:
1. 11.95 
2. 10.02 
3. (8.05) 
4. (12.77) 
5. 10.19 
*
3x3 ao5: 49.48
*
Time List:
1. 50.77 
2. 47.25 
3. (39.66) 
4. (51.72) 
5. 50.42 

*Pyraminx ao5: 18.56
*
Time List:
1. 17.18 
2. (16.17) 
3. 18.27 
4. 20.20 
5. (22.76) 


Not the best this time.


----------



## bubbagrub (Mar 21, 2017)

*Square one: *50.72, (1:02.46), 43.00, (33.11), 33.53 = *42.42 
Skewb: *8.49, 6.11, (8.66), (5.50), 6.06 = *6.89
2x2*: 6.70, 7.21, (6.15), 7.07, (7.55) = *7.00
3x3: *(29.53), (15.88), 22.09, 23.12, 23.41 = *22.88
OH: *(57.30), (37.24), 41.15, 52.73, 50.37 = *48.09
2-3-4 relay: 2:34.07
2-3-4-5 relay: 7:02.96
2BLD*: 49.98, DNF, 1:05.34* = 49.98
Pyraminx*: 25.38, 22.77, 17.27, (14.71), (26.48) = *21.81
FMC: 33
*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



B U B' U B' U F2 R L U2 B U2 R' U' B' U B R2 B R' L' D L D2 L' F L B2 L' F' L D B

B U B' U B' U F2 R // 222 (8/8)
L U2 B U2 // xxcross (4/12)
(B' D' B2 D2 L' D' L) // F2L -1 (7/19)
(R B' R') // F2L - 1corner (3/22)
(R' B' U' B U R) // L3C (5/27)

Skeleton:
B U B' U B' U F2 R L U2 B U2 R' U' B' U B R2 B R' L' D L D2 * B2 D B

Insert at *:
L' F L B2 L' F' L B2 (6/33)


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 21, 2017)

*3x3 *(20.38), 22.90, 22.38, 27.46, (DNF) = *24.25
*
Last was going to be great, then I messed up easy oll.


----------



## arbivara (Mar 22, 2017)

2x2x2: (12.03) 10.42 10.09 (9.11) 9.75 = *10.09* // meh
3x3x3: 27.33 29.10 (26.73) 30.03 (33.90) = *28.82* // 1st solve done while talking to my dad: a PLL skip save it from sucking like the last one
4x4x4: 3:37.13 (4:24.76) 4:14.56 3:57.01 (3:33.51) = *3:56.23* // meh(2)
2BLD: 1:40.03 (DNF) (DNF) = *1:40.03* // not good
OH: (1:20.00) 1:15.00 (1:00.00) 1:15.00 1:00.00 = *1:10.00* // Right-handed. I lost my times, so I'm just maximazing them. I don't remember them exactly, but for sure there was 2 under 60", 2 under 75" and one under 80". @MatsBergsten: If this is not ok, please let me know and I'll erase this and abstain from this category this week
FMC: *35* // full solution in spoiler bellow
Clock: 30.12 (DNF) (25.38) 31.61 31.46 = *31.06* // 2nd: forgot to solve second side
Pyraminx: 21.25 (18.12) 21.77 (25.11) 22.59 = *21.87* // 2nd: felt like should be way faster. Not sure what went wrong
Skewb: 27.38 26.09 (22.50) (1:16.56) 25.50 = *26.32* // so so



Spoiler: FMC



F L' U' B // EO + 3 PAIRS
R D F2 U' // 1X2X2 + 3 PAIRS
R B2 // 1X2X2 + 1X2X2 + PAIR
D' F2 // 2X2X2 +1X2X2
U // pseudo 2X2X3
L2* B2 L2 D L' D' L D L' D' // pseudo F2L-1
L' U' // F2L
U L U' L U L2 U' L2 // AB3C
insertion:
* - U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' B2 // solves all 3 corners
Final solution:
F L' U' B' R D F2 U' R B2 D' F2 U L2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' L2 D L' D' L D L' D' U' L U L2 U' L2


----------



## delhicuber (Mar 23, 2017)

3x3x3: 1:35.15, (DNF), (1:31.85), 2:22.35, 1:31.95 = *1:49.82* ( _minutes_ )


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 23, 2017)

FMC: 49



Spoiler: Solution



*Scramble *B2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L D U R' F D B U2 F2 U2

2x2x2: L2 R U2 B U B’ U’
2x2x3*: *B’ L B L U L U’
F2L-1*: *L D2 L’ B’ L’ B2 D’ B’ D
F2L: L F L F’
OLL*: *U’ F’ L’ F L F’ L’ F L U L
2nd cross edge (inverse): D2 * B D B’
Insert at *: L F2 L’ B2 L F2 L’ B2

*Solution *L2 R U2 B U B’ U’ B’ L B L U L U’ L D2 L’ B’ L’ B2 D’ B’ D L F L F’ U’ F’ L’ F L F’ L’ F L U L D2 L F2 L’ B2 L F2 L’ B’ D B’



Quite messed up the solution, I did just quickly my F2L (31 moves) and this was going to be my backup solve. Then I just spent so much time searching for insertions that I didn't have time to find another solution.


----------



## muchacho (Mar 24, 2017)

*2x2*: (5.67), (10.62), 6.38, 7.81, 6.14 = *6.77
3x3*: (23.10), 22.67, 17.33, 17.32, (16.99) = *19.11
3x3OH*: 44.00, (51.92), (23.60), 32.45, 34.41 = *36.95*


----------



## Isaac Lai (Mar 24, 2017)

*Square-1: *(14.90), 18.51, (23.49), 18.24, 17.25 = *18.00*


----------



## Christopher Cabrera (Mar 24, 2017)

2x2: 5.35, 4.41, (4.12), (6.65), 6.24 = 5.33
3x3: (17.48), (15.21), 15.28, 16.18, 15.55 = 15.67
4x4: 1:01.64, 53.79, (1:03.40), 1:01.39, (51.67) = 58.94
5x5: 2:17.87, 2:16.03, (2:10.40), (2:22.64), 2:19.87 = 2:17.92
6x6: 4:18.53, 4:10.87, 4:23.21, (4:34.24), (4:03.52) = 4:17.54
7x7: (7:35.98), 6:19.32, (5:53.61), 6:29.53, 7:10.51 = 6:39.71
2x2 BLD: (33.082), 45.230, DNF = 33.082
3x3 BLD: 3:44.24, (3:05.25), DNF = 3:05.25
4x4 BLD: DNF, 23:13.38, 20:32.40 = 20:32.40
3x3 Multi BLD: 2/3 (20:33)
3x3 OH: 37.02, 32.60, 36.32, (30.23), (38.85) = 35.31
3x3 WF: 1:40.37, (DNF), 1:42.92, 1:45.05, (1:26.18) = 1:42.78
3x3 MTS: 1:36.530, (1:29.56), 1:33.236, (DNF), 1:42.721 = 1:37.495
FMC: 59
2-4 Relay: 1:26.539
2-5 Relay: 3:41.140
2-6 Relay: 8:47.943
2-7 Relay: 16:05.253
Mini Guildford: 7:33.300
Clock: (DNF), 20.77, (16.92), 19.12, 17.98 = 19.29
Kilominx: 45.360, (38.213), (55.312), 46.027, 51.598 = 47.661
Megaminx: (1:18.53), 1:26.50, 1:19.86, 1:24.21, (1:37.33) = 1:23.52
Pyraminx: 4.62, (4.49), 5.93, (7.64), 5.71 = 5.42
Square-1: 43.01, (53.81), 38.91, (30.39), 34.80 = 38.91
Skewb: (8.12), (13.61), 8.54, 10.25, 11.95 = 10.25


----------



## kamilprzyb (Mar 24, 2017)

MBLD: 31/40 59:49
not bad


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 25, 2017)

Megaminx: 1:22.52, 1:25.25, 1:17.90, (1:31.74), (1:16.43) = 1:21.90
not bad


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 25, 2017)

7x7: 5:03.86, 4:54.34, (4:24.51), (5:37.01), 5:03.03 = 5:00.41 // Bad


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 25, 2017)

OH
1:03.79, (1:08.72), 1:07.01, 1:02.31, (49.74) *= 1:04.37*


----------



## zacuber42 (Mar 25, 2017)

*3x3x3*: (18.25) 19.08 21.35 (26.05) 24.31 =21.58
Not my day


----------



## NykoCuber1 (Mar 26, 2017)

2x2 : 2.57 ; 2.63 ; (1.93) ; (2.84) ; 2.20 = 2.47
3x3 : 9.68 ; 7.61 ; (10.03) ; 7.67 ; (7.18) = 8.32 / 9 counting 
OH : (18.04) ; 14.09 ; 14.29 ; 13.80 ; (13.26) = 14.06


----------



## Jon Persson (Mar 27, 2017)

3x3 24.122, (21.604), 25.856, (32.856), 24.372 = 24.783

4x4: 1:53.462, (1:30.762), 1:49.947, 1:38.162, (2:13.745) = 1:47.190

5x5 (3:16.104), (4:00.141), 3:29.339, 3:35.489, 3:20.887 = 3:28.571

6x6: 7:25.893, (8:07.178), 7:15.052, (7:09.375), 7:27.225 =7:22.723


----------



## RyuKagamine (Mar 27, 2017)

7x7x7: (8:37.91) 8:07.75 (7:06.56) 8:13.43 8:03.43 =8:08.20
3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF 11:16.76+ DNS =11:16.76/1st BLD Success!!!
2-6 Relay: 12:33.82
2-7 Relay: 21:23.63
Mini Guildford: 14:45.96
Clock: 17.45 (DNF) 19.29 (16.76) 17.69 =18.14
Square-1: (3:54.56) 1:35.02 2:44.54 2:53.33 (1:21.49) =2:24.30


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 27, 2017)

RyuKagamine said:


> 3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF 11:16.76+ DNS =11:16.76/1st BLD Success!!!


Congratulations!


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 27, 2017)

*2x2x2 *6.61, 8.28, (5.43), 5.99, (10.63) = *6.96
4x4x4 *1:34.58, 1:56.43, 1:39.57, 1:23.68, 1:42.51 = *1:38.89

2BLD *51.12, *43.65*, 1:22.04
*3BLD *4:35.16, DNF, 3:51.42

*Pyraminx *7.35, 11.82, 7.24, 15.57+, 11.62 = *10.26
Skewb *14.44, 15.65, 18.43, 8.18, 12.86 = *14.32*


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 27, 2017)

2x2: 4.59, 6.12, 4.37, (6.73), (4.29) = 5.02 //Damn so close to sub-5!!
3x3: 16.56, 16.48, (18.03), (13.52), 17.70 = 16.91
4x4: 1:07.35, 1:08.81, DNF, DNF, 1:18.86 = DNF average! (PLL parity on the third solve and a mis-executed E-perm on the fourth solve leaving behind an H perm)
5x5: 2:58.08, 3:03.95, 3:03.25, (2:34.31), (3:13.99) = 3:01.76
2BLD: 29.07, *20.00*, 1:00.17 = 36.41 Mo3
3BLD: *2:35.51*, DNF, DNF //argh not so good!
4BLD: *10:03.20* (PB), DNF, DNS
5BLD: DNF, DNF, *32:04.66*
mBLD: 2/2 (6:21.22) //didn't really have the time for a proper attempt :/
2-7 Relay: 23:39.78
Pyraminx: 11.53, (7.55), 12.99, (16.91), 13.30 = 12.60
Square-1: 39.81, 39.68, (47.24), 37.25, (37.21) = 38.91
Skewb: 8.26, 11.00, 10.99, (12.87), (7.23) = 10.08


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 27, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> *3BLD*: DNF(6:15.70)[3c3e], *4:32.96*, DNF(4:05.46)[2e] // finally one non-DNF!



Lol you mean a success?


----------



## Bogdan (Mar 27, 2017)

*2x2x2:* 5.65, (4.07), 6.86, 5.84, (8.85)-> *6.12
3x3x3:* 18.12, 16.74, (18.24), 15.72, (14.91)-> *16.86
3x3x3OH:* 31.95, (30.85), (41.50), 37.84, 37.26-> *35.68
skewb:* 9.09, 8.41, (9.83), 6.78, (5.63)-> *8.09
FMC:* 32 moves


Spoiler



Solution: R' L2 F' D B U2 D L' D L' F B' L B D' F L' F' D L D' L' D' L D' L D' R' D L2 D' R

R' L2 F' D B U2 //2x2x2
D L' D L' F //2x2x3
B' L B D' F L' F' //f2l-1
D L D' L' D' L D' L' D' //all but 3 corners
D L2 D' R' D L2 D' R //commutator(3 moves canceled)


----------



## sqAree (Mar 28, 2017)

*2x2:* 5.31, 5.32, (4.45), (DNF(5.65)), 5.02 = *5.22
3x3:* (DNF(14.92)), 14.26, 12.95, (11.63), 16.94 = *14.72* //skip != J perm -> DNF
*4x4:* 1:13.25, (1:25.76), 1:14.75, (1:05.69), 1:15.79 = *1:14.60
OH:* 23.45, (27.40), (22.80), 22.84, 25.94 = *24.08
2-4:* *DNF*


----------



## okayama (Mar 28, 2017)

*FMC*: 26 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 F' L2 B D2 U2 F L2 D2 F' L D U R' F D B U2 F2 U2
Solution: R' B' D' B' L2 F D2 F' D' L2 R' F L2 F' R F L2 D2 U B' L2 B R' B' F' U

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: B2 R

Orient edges: U' F L2 B R
2x2x2 block: U'
2x2x3 block: D F'

Modify the pre-scramble to L2 B D B R (found on normal), then

Orient edges: U' F * L2 B R
2x2x2 block: U'
2x2x3 block: D2 F' + L2
All but 5 corners: D F D2 F'
Correction: L2 B D B R

Insert at *: B R B' L2 B R' B' L2
Insert at +: F L2 F' R' F L2 F' R

On normal, R' D R2 L B' F D' F2 D F' U' B' looks interesting, but I couldn't find any good continuation.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Mar 28, 2017)

3x3:

19.64, 19.22, (22.77), 18.59, (17.52) = 19.15

2x2:

(4.78), (15.75), 5.19, 7.62, 6.42 = 6.41

Skewb:

13.12, 13.18, 13.03, (10.15), 13.74. = 13.11

I do better at 3x3 but I was tired and there wasn't good lighting.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 28, 2017)

Pyraminx: *10.14*

1. 10.35 
2. (6.26) 
3. (16.19) 
4. 8.89 
5. 11.17


2x2: *6.50*
1. (5.35) 
2. (7.38) 
3. 6.26 
4. 6.99 
5. 6.24

3x3: *18.48
*
1. (14.89) 
2. 18.67 
3. 18.59 
4. 18.16 
5. (22.93)

2-3-4 Relay: *2:09.90*

Not good. Was in a big hurry.


----------



## xyzzy (Mar 28, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Lol you mean a success?



Ah, yes, that's one way of putting it! It's my first success in like 12 attempts lol.


----------



## Keroma12 (Mar 28, 2017)

I scrambled my multi cubes, but I haven't found time for the attempt yet. Will do tomorrow evening and update here, but it'll probably be too late to count.

*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF, 1:27.43, 1:29.95 = *1:27.43*
hopefully I'll start working harder on corner comms in the near future
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
First solves in 3 weeks, all sub-5 memo (only done that once before). First was my first sub-10 attempt, at 9:06.
*Multi-BLD*: *18/19* in *56:07.74*
First time I've beaten the NR (17/18) at home!

*3x3x3*: 10.73, 11.02, (10.39), 10.78, (12.60) = *10.85*

*3x3x3 OH*: 28.08, 32.94, 25.22, (23.77), (41.66) = *28.75
Square-1*: 40.50, (44.78), 34.89, 37.73, (26.57) = *37.71*


----------



## EmperorZant (Mar 28, 2017)

2x2 - *5.69* Average: 5.47, (5.46), 5.75, (5.87), 5.85
3x3 - *14.68* Average: 16.05, 13.22, 14.76, (10.85), (16.37)
4x4 - *1:04.42* Average: 1:09.72, (1:10.23), 1:01.82, (54.54), 1:01.71
5x5 - *2:28.34* Average: (2:14.77), 2:31.04, 2:36.45, 2:17.54, (2:54.26)
6x6 - *5:08.88* Average: 5:02.28, 5:25.79, (4:52.87), (5:25.81), 4:58.57
7x7 - *8:11.77 (PB)* Average: (8:59.36), 7:58.83, 8:24.39, 8:12.08, (7:52.50)
(Pure Sub-9, Woo!)

3x3 OH - *20.35* Average: 21.32, 19.95, (26.12), (18.90), 19.79
3x3 Feet - *4:17.76* Average: 3:44.94, (3:20.10), 5:00.41, 4:07.94, (DNF(6:24.58))
(Getting into Feet... it's very fun.)
3x3 MTS - *1:38.81* Average: (1:31.33), 1:35.68, 1:47.46, (DNF(50.39)), 1:33.28
(DNF was two corners off from being solved!)

2-4 Relay - *1:21.73 (PB)*
2-5 Relay - *3:34.51*
2-6 Relay - *9:04.96*
2-7 Relay - *17:34.09 (PB)*

Megaminx - *3:12.91 (PB)* Average: 2:51.99, (4:05.92), 3:20.92, (2:50.11), 3:25.83
(With PB Single!)
Pyraminx - *14.76* Average: (17.52), 16.38, 14.61, 13.30, (11.33)
Skewb - *30.43* Average: 22.16, (20.63), (DNF(29.78)), 35.67, 33.46


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 28, 2017)

I did all my other events on the comp website but I'm doing FMC here cos it's easier

FMC: 50 moves
L' F2 R B D' L D2 L2 U D' L2 B D2 B U' L D2 L' D' L D' F'(F2L-1) D' F Fw D F' D F D' F' D F D2 Fw' D(OLL) B2 L B D B D' B' L' B D2 B' D2 B D2(PLL)

Man, I had a 20 move F2L-1 but I couldn't find any good influence to last layer at ALL
This is like my third or fourth FMC attempt so it's ok.

3BLD: DNF DNF DNF
Ugh they were all stupid.

OH: 20.23 21.05 20.45 34.85 23.89 = 21.80

2BLD: 27.37 DNS DNS


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

Heyy, anyone could help me with the competition site? Should it work now? I've signed up there but when trying to log in, it says failed to log in in the upper left corner. What should I do?

Can it be that I registered while the site was down and that's why I can't log in? It has my account because it says that the username is in use when trying to register again.


----------



## arbivara (Mar 28, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Man, I had a 20 move F2L-1 but I couldn't find any good influence to last layer at ALL
> This is like my third or fourth FMC attempt so it's ok.



I'm no expert myself, but would recommend learning (and applying!) edge orientation


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> Heyy, anyone could help me with the competition site? Should it work now? I've signed up there but when trying to log in, it says failed to log in in the upper left corner. What should I do?
> 
> Can it be that I registered while the site was down and that's why I can't log in? It has my account because it says that the username is in use when trying to register again.


I would recommend that you use the forum here until the comp site is fixed.

@FastCubeMaster: An FMC solution should be accompanied by some sort of explanation
how you got to the solution. See how others do.
@Christopher Cabrera: you too


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

*2-4 relay*
2:07.90

*2-5 relay*
6:28.55


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2017)

T1_M0 said:


> *2-4 relay*
> 2:07.90
> 
> Nice if not too late


It is not too late as this competition is still open. It closes when the next one comes up.

(And you may edit your older posts and add results there if you want, so as not to
have one post for each event. This is still ok though .


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 28, 2017)

Are the results going to be posted today or tomorrow?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2017)

Finally final results:
So congratulations to Christopher, bacyril and FastCubeMaster

*2x2x2*(23)

 2.47 NykoCuber1
 3.15 FastCubeMaster
 4.16 DGCubes
 4.38 bacyril
 5.03 OJ Cubing
 5.28 Sir Cube-a-lot
 5.33 Christopher Cabrera
 5.33 sqAree
 5.69 EmperorZant
 6.12 Bogdan
 6.41 AidanNoogie
 6.50 CornerCutter
 6.77 xyzzy
 6.78 muchacho
 6.96 T1_M0
 6.96 AhmetYG
 6.99 bubbagrub
 7.45 CubingBanana
 10.09 arbivara
 10.11 Lili Martin
 10.72 FireCuber
 11.91 Jacck
 14.64 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(28)

 8.32 NykoCuber1
 10.75 FastCubeMaster
 10.84 Keroma12
 11.31 DGCubes
 14.04 bacyril
 14.07 Sir Cube-a-lot
 14.68 EmperorZant
 14.72 sqAree
 15.67 Christopher Cabrera
 16.86 Bogdan
 16.91 OJ Cubing
 17.64 xyzzy
 18.47 CornerCutter
 19.11 muchacho
 19.15 AidanNoogie
 19.77 AhmetYG
 21.58 zacuber42
 22.87 bubbagrub
 24.25 T1_M0
 24.78 Jon Persson
 28.82 arbivara
 31.51 Jacck
 34.35 One Wheel
 37.06 Lili Martin
 37.78 CubingBanana
 41.80 MatsBergsten
 49.48 FireCuber
 1:49.82 delhicuber
*4x4x4*(16)

 48.25 DGCubes
 48.39 FastCubeMaster
 51.50 bacyril
 58.94 Christopher Cabrera
 1:01.97 xyzzy
 1:04.42 EmperorZant
 1:14.60 sqAree
 1:38.89 T1_M0
 1:40.55 AhmetYG
 1:47.19 Jon Persson
 1:47.81 One Wheel
 2:12.62 Jacck
 2:25.44 Lili Martin
 3:56.23 arbivara
 DNF OJ Cubing
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(9)

 1:35.93 FastCubeMaster
 1:38.70 bacyril
 2:17.92 Christopher Cabrera
 2:21.60 xyzzy
 2:28.34 EmperorZant
 3:01.76 OJ Cubing
 3:28.56 Jon Persson
 3:50.97 MatsBergsten
 4:18.45 Lili Martin
*6x6x6*(6)

 2:46.36 bacyril
 4:17.54 Christopher Cabrera
 5:08.88 EmperorZant
 7:22.72 Jon Persson
 8:45.83 MatsBergsten
 9:14.34 Lili Martin
*7x7x7*(8)

 4:00.46 bacyril
 5:00.41 Ordway Persyn
 6:39.79 Christopher Cabrera
 7:20.32 xyzzy
 8:08.20 RyuKagamine
 8:11.77 EmperorZant
11:08.48 One Wheel
13:22.33 MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 14.06 NykoCuber1
 20.35 EmperorZant
 21.80 FastCubeMaster
 24.08 sqAree
 28.75 Keroma12
 32.71 xyzzy
 34.02 DGCubes
 35.31 Christopher Cabrera
 35.68 Bogdan
 36.95 muchacho
 38.32 bacyril
 48.08 bubbagrub
 1:02.28 One Wheel
 1:04.37 T1_M0
 1:05.34 Jacck
 1:10.00 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:42.78 Christopher Cabrera
 3:40.43 xyzzy
 4:17.76 EmperorZant
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 20.00 OJ Cubing
 21.09 DGCubes
 22.35 MatsBergsten
 27.37 FastCubeMaster
 33.08 Christopher Cabrera
 40.34 bacyril
 43.65 T1_M0
 49.98 bubbagrub
 1:15.78 xyzzy
 1:40.03 arbivara
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 1:27.43 Keroma12
 2:29.39 bacyril
 2:35.51 OJ Cubing
 3:05.25 Christopher Cabrera
 3:51.42 T1_M0
 4:32.96 xyzzy
11:16.76 RyuKagamine
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF FastCubeMaster
 DNF MatsBergsten
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:22.85 MatsBergsten
10:03.20 OJ Cubing
13:26.28 Jacck
20:32.40 Christopher Cabrera
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

15:26.40 MatsBergsten
32:04.66 OJ Cubing
32:04.91 DGCubes
 DNF Keroma12
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

31/40 (59:49)  kamilprzyb
18/19 (56:07)  Keroma12
5/6 (43:46)  Jacck
8/12 (56:03)  MatsBergsten
2/2 ( 6:21)  OJ Cubing
2/3 (20:33)  Christopher Cabrera
*3x3 Match the scramble*(3)

 44.26 bacyril
 1:37.49 Christopher Cabrera
 1:38.81 EmperorZant
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 1:03.01 FastCubeMaster
 1:07.89 DGCubes
 1:10.19 bacyril
 1:21.73 EmperorZant
 1:26.53 Christopher Cabrera
 1:32.98 xyzzy
 2:00.44 AhmetYG
 2:07.90 T1_M0
 2:09.90 CornerCutter
 2:31.00 One Wheel
 2:34.07 bubbagrub
 3:07.30 MatsBergsten
 3:40.40 Lili Martin
 DNF sqAree
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(10)

 2:58.71 Kestin
 3:04.90 bacyril
 3:34.51 EmperorZant
 3:41.14 Christopher Cabrera
 4:17.36 xyzzy
 6:10.99 One Wheel
 6:28.55 T1_M0
 7:02.96 bubbagrub
 7:57.50 MatsBergsten
 8:00.24 Lili Martin
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(6)

 5:55.84 bacyril
 8:47.94 Christopher Cabrera
 9:04.96 EmperorZant
12:33.82 RyuKagamine
17:05.71 Lili Martin
 DNF One Wheel
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

 9:23.75 bacyril
16:05.25 Christopher Cabrera
17:34.09 EmperorZant
21:23.63 RyuKagamine
23:39.78 OJ Cubing
23:59.77 One Wheel
*MiniGuildford*(3)

 6:22.15 bacyril
 7:33.30 Christopher Cabrera
14:45.96 RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(4)

 43.04 bacyril
 45.68 FastCubeMaster
 47.66 Christopher Cabrera
 1:44.33 Lili Martin
*Skewb*(14)

 5.94 Sir Cube-a-lot
 6.57 DGCubes
 6.89 bubbagrub
 8.09 Bogdan
 8.32 FastCubeMaster
 8.40 bacyril
 10.08 OJ Cubing
 10.25 Christopher Cabrera
 13.11 AidanNoogie
 13.69 Lili Martin
 14.32 T1_M0
 24.60 MatsBergsten
 26.32 arbivara
 30.43 EmperorZant
*Clock*(4)

 18.14 RyuKagamine
 18.47 bacyril
 19.29 Christopher Cabrera
 31.06 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(13)

 3.21 DGCubes
 4.23 FastCubeMaster
 5.42 Christopher Cabrera
 5.82 bacyril
 9.90 CubingBanana
 10.14 CornerCutter
 10.26 T1_M0
 12.61 OJ Cubing
 14.76 EmperorZant
 14.95 AhmetYG
 18.55 FireCuber
 21.81 bubbagrub
 21.87 arbivara
*Megaminx*(7)

 1:19.61 DGCubes
 1:21.89 GenTheThief
 1:23.52 Christopher Cabrera
 1:32.82 bacyril
 3:12.91 EmperorZant
 3:52.91 One Wheel
 4:06.70 xyzzy
*Square-1*(14)

 18.00 Isaac Lai
 23.01 DGCubes
 25.66 bacyril
 34.48 FastCubeMaster
 37.17 T1_M0
 37.71 Keroma12
 38.91 Christopher Cabrera
 38.91 OJ Cubing
 42.42 bubbagrub
 58.52 xyzzy
 1:04.30 AhmetYG
 1:41.09 CubingBanana
 2:24.30 RyuKagamine
 DNF sqAree
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(11)

26 okayama
28 Jacck
31 FakeMMAP
32 Bogdan
32 xyzzy
33 bubbagrub
35 Berd
35 arbivara
49 T1_M0
50 FastCubeMaster
59 Christopher Cabrera

*Contest results*

268 Christopher Cabrera
257 bacyril
194 FastCubeMaster
186 DGCubes
173 EmperorZant
160 xyzzy
148 OJ Cubing
135 MatsBergsten
119 T1_M0
114 Keroma12
93 bubbagrub
82 sqAree
80 Bogdan
77 Jacck
76 NykoCuber1
68 One Wheel
63 AhmetYG
61 Sir Cube-a-lot
58 Lili Martin
58 arbivara
52 RyuKagamine
51 CornerCutter
41 muchacho
40 Jon Persson
39 AidanNoogie
33 CubingBanana
32 kamilprzyb
21 okayama
19 FakeMMAP
18 Isaac Lai
15 FireCuber
15 zacuber42
15 Berd
14 Ordway Persyn
13 Kestin
10 GenTheThief
4 delhicuber


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 28, 2017)

Thanks! I wonder who is the winner of the gift card is this time? I hope it is me! 

When are you going to post the winner of the gift card?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 28, 2017)

FireCuber said:


> Thanks! I wonder who is the winner of the gift card is this time? I hope it is me!
> 
> When are you going to post the winner of the gift card?


Definitely not until the competition is closed. That depends on when Mike has
the time to post next weeks competition.


----------



## Berd (Mar 28, 2017)

FMC: 35


Spoiler: Solution



https://alg.cubing.net/?setup=B2_F-...B_D2_B2_F-_D-_F2_D_F-_U-_B-_D-_B2_L_B_L2_D-_L


----------



## AhmetYG (Mar 28, 2017)

*2x2x2: *(5.60), 7.44, 6.05, 7.40+, (DNF) *= 6.96

3x3x3: *(22.01), 18.87, 20.71, 19.74, (18.39) *= 19.77

4x4x4: *(1:29.72), 1:36.12, (DNF), 1:35.68, 1:49.86 *= 1:40.55

2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 relay: 2:00.44

PyraMinx: *(10.08), (DNF), 12.48, 14.61, 17.76 *= 14.95

Square-1: *59.58, (49.57+), 1:07.47+, (1:28.82), 1:05.84 *= 1:04.30*


----------



## T1_M0 (Mar 28, 2017)

*Square-1*
31.38, (47.88), 43.23, 36.90, (25.75) *= 37.13
*
Surprised how quickly I've developed with square-1.


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 28, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Definitely not until the competition is closed. That depends on when Mike has
> the time to post next weeks competition.



Ok Great! Thanks!


----------



## CubingBanana (Mar 28, 2017)

2x2: 
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 7.452

Time List:
1. 7.180 R2 U2 R' U2 R F' R F' U' 
2. (11.452) U F2 U2 F' R' F R2 U' 
3. (6.304) U F' R' F U' F2 U R' F' 
4. 7.306 F2 U2 R F' U2 F U2 
5. 7.871 U2 F2 U R' U2 R F' U'
3x3:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 37.788

Time List:
1. 32.945 R2 D F2 D B2 L2 R2 U L2 B2 D2 B D2 F R2 F2 L' U' B' R' U2 
2. (1:14.888) R B L U' R2 D' B R2 U2 R D F2 U B2 L2 D' B2 U F2 D2 R2 
3. (25.914) B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D L F2 D2 U' R B' R' D2 F L2 
4. 40.019 B2 R2 F2 R2 D' L2 U R2 D F2 D L F2 D2 U' R B' R' D2 F L2 
5. 40.400 R' F2 D2 U2 F2 R U2 R' B2 L R' U' L' U' B L' R2 D' R2 U2 R
Pyraminx:
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 9.905

Time List:
1. 8.758 U B' L R' L R' B' l r 
2. 6.184 L U L R U' B' U' R' l' b u 
3. (15.233) R' B L' U R B R U' l r b' 
4. (6.087) U L' R' U' B' R' B R' L' l r' b 
5. 14.774 U' R' L B L B' U R' l r b u'
Sq-1
Generated By csTimer on 2017-3-28
avg of 5: 1:41.099

Time List:
1. (57.075) (0, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 5) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / 
2. 1:56.299 (-3, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, 4) / (-3, -3) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (-5, 2) 
3. 1:36.006 (0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0) 
4. 1:30.991 (1, 0) / (3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / 
5. (2:14.090) (3, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (3, -3) / (5, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 4) / (-4, 4) / (-2, -1)


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 28, 2017)

Update: Managed to get a 5BLD success in *32:04.66*
(First two attempts were DNFs)


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 28, 2017)

OJ Cubing said:


> Update: Managed to get a 5BLD success in *32:04.66*
> (First two attempts were DNFs)



Noooooooooo that's 0.25 seconds faster than mine!


----------



## OJ Cubing (Mar 28, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Noooooooooo that's 0.25 seconds faster than mine!


Haha wow - also congrats on your first 5BLD success, I got mine last week and it was also on my second attempt!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2017)

The gift card lottery for the ninth time: this time not so many competitors.

The lucky number is 22 and the cuber is... CornerCutter!
Congratulations!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Mar 29, 2017)

Ahhaha @DGCubes did you do another event because you knew I would too? You were 1 point ahead of me but I did 2BLD which saved the day for me  and whatever event you did, sadly you didn't get as many points.


----------



## CornerCutter (Mar 29, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> The gift card lottery for the ninth time: this time not so many competitors.
> 
> The lucky number is 22 and the cuber is... CornerCutter!
> Congratulations!



Yay, thank you so much! I can't believe I won!


----------



## Rahul Tirkey (Mar 29, 2017)

3×3 - 22.782, 22.138, 24.876, 27.629, 30.223 
( I was very nurvous )


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 29, 2017)

Rahul Tirkey said:


> 3×3 - 22.782, 22.138, 24.876, 27.629, 30.223
> ( I was very nurvous )


He and welcome. This competition is over and closed. Try weekly competition week/nr 13 instead .
Good luck!


----------

